# What is this?



## DavidR8 (Dec 7, 2020)

This item was in the flotsam and jetsam that was left in the container of machines. 
It’s about 4” in diameter
2.25” from flange to flange 
The thing that screws in is about 1.5” long
The cap screw is 2.5” long. 
The small end has a taper of unknown dimensions. 
The large end is threaded to accept the other piece. 
My gut feeling is that it’s an arbor for a grinding wheel. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmkasunich (Dec 7, 2020)

I think you are correct.  The small part screws into the end and lets you pop the wheel arbor off the tapered spindle.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 7, 2020)

Thanks!
It looks like the large flange is threaded onto the part with the taper but I haven't tried removing it yet.


----------



## francist (Dec 8, 2020)

I’d wager the small plate is for static balancing as well. I put something similar on my wheel hubs for my tool grinder setup.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 8, 2020)

I was thinking that it likely moved @francist. I'm not sure if it shows in the photo but the number '37' is punched into the two plates. Not sure what that might mean.


----------



## francist (Dec 8, 2020)

37 grams, maybe? Got a scale... ?


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 8, 2020)

Hmm no scale... though I can see that it would be a useful tool.


----------



## Cadillac (Dec 8, 2020)

That is a balancing hub for grinding wheels and the puller to suit. The weights are moved to offset the most s balance in wheel. You would need a stand to static balance the wheel and a arbor. Nice to have


----------



## projectnut (Dec 8, 2020)

It definitely is a hub and puller tool for a surface grinder, but it's a bit unusual.  I would bet it fits the Gallmeyer & Livingston grinder you just picked up.

Here's a link to a Gallmeyer & Livingston listed on eBay.  The first picture shows the hub on the spindle.  It's very similar to the one in your pictures.

13334 Gallmeyer & Livingston 12" x 24" Hydraulic Surface Grinder, Model 373 | eBay


----------



## francist (Dec 8, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> though I can see that it would be a useful tool.


Yes, extremely useful, and a few ways to get there. I have an old candy scale that goes up up to 20 pounds, and a balance beam up to 200 grams in grams which is by far the most useful for me. I tried one of the pocket digitals from LeeValley but the batteries don’t last which I cannot abide by. At work (being frugal) we used an el cheapo postal scale that looked like it came out of a Cracker Jack box but it worked fine and was pretty accurate. Occasionally you see beam balances come up on UsedVic, keep an eye open. I suspect there are good electronic scales to be had for not too much money, but I like the reliability of the mechanical ones.

-frank


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 8, 2020)

francist said:


> Yes, extremely useful, and a few ways to get there. I have an old candy scale that goes up up to 20 pounds, and a balance beam up to 200 grams in grams which is by far the most useful for me. I tried one of the pocket digitals from LeeValley but the batteries don’t last which I cannot abide by. At work (being frugal) we used an el cheapo postal scale that looked like it came out of a Cracker Jack box but it worked fine and was pretty accurate. Occasionally you see beam balances come up on UsedVic, keep an eye open. I suspect there are good electronic scales to be had for not too much money, but I like the reliability of the mechanical ones.
> 
> -frank


Thanks Frank I will keep my eye open as I can see one being useful.

I took a closer look at the arbor and it is for my grinder. The shaft size is 1.25" wheres as the G&L wheels had a much larger bore.
So happy days, I have two arbors for the Parker


----------



## benmychree (Dec 8, 2020)

There should be two sets of balance weights that more or less oppose each other, the number 37 would be match marks, different for each set of weights. they are removed from the arbor when a new wheel is mounted, the heavy spot is marked on the wheel and the weights put back on and the weights are staggered equally from the mark and adjusted until the heavy spot is counterbalanced by the weights; the match marks are there so that the threads in the weights will match up.


----------



## Janderso (Dec 8, 2020)

David, you've been with us since October of 2019 needing help with the purchase of a lathe.
You sure have come far my friend.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 8, 2020)

Janderso said:


> David, you've been with us since October of 2019 needing help with the purchase of a lathe.
> You sure have come far my friend.


Thanks Jeff. I'm a bit shocked that it's barely a year since I started down this path. My progress and learning is entirely due to the incredibly helpful folks on H-M.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 8, 2020)

benmychree said:


> There should be two sets of balance weights that more or less oppose each other, the number 37 would be match marks, different for each set of weights. they are removed from the arbor when a new wheel is mounted, the heavy spot is marked on the wheel and the weights put back on and the weights are staggered equally from the mark and adjusted until the heavy spot is counterbalanced by the weights; the match marks are there so that the threads in the weights will match up.


Looks like there's only one set of weights and the external and internal threads are pretty dinged up. The retaining ring will only screw as far 
as shown in the photo. and the extractor only screws in about 4 or 5 threads deep.
If I figure out the thread pitch, can I chase the threads like I was single-pointing them?


----------



## Jim F (Dec 8, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> Looks like there's only one set of weights and the external and internal threads are pretty dinged up. The retaining ring will only screw as far
> as shown in the photo. and the extractor only screws in about 4 or 5 threads deep.
> If I figure out the thread pitch, can I chase the threads like I was single-pointing them?


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 8, 2020)

Thanks @Jim F!


----------



## BGHansen (Dec 9, 2020)

Janderso said:


> David, you've been with us since October of 2019 needing help with the purchase of a lathe.
> You sure have come far my friend.


Yes he has.  Even has a war wound on his left thumb to prove it!

Bruce


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 9, 2020)

BGHansen said:


> Yes he has. Even has a war wound on his left thumb to prove it!
> 
> Bruce



Blasted shed door had it out for me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janderso (Dec 9, 2020)

Those darn thumb injuries.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 9, 2020)

Dang Jeff! 
I clearly have nothing to complain about!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## graham-xrf (Dec 9, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> Dang Jeff!
> I clearly have nothing to complain about!


Shudder! 
The both of you have my sympathies. For Jeff, it was truly grievous!


----------

